# some new pics of Wolfman



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

in the gym today working on bi's,i was the only one in the wieghts room,so i took a few snaps...



i think my bi's are my worst muscles,where as i think my tri's are one of my best. let me know what you think please, as i see my biceps as small and not very developed.

cheers,

Wolfman


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

no offence but you just look fat in those pics .... sorry bro


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

non taken..i know im not exacly 'lean',but im getting there...wouldnt like to guess what my BF %age is though...not sure if id wanna know as it wont be a small number lol. im 5foot8 and wiegh about 16 stone 4 ponds...i know those stats dont look heathy at all (especially for BMI) but im not exactly 'all flab'. the good thing is,ive got some muscle development on me which i can build upon,so i think that explains my wieght..mostly.lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought you were gone dude










Please take light-hearted)


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

lxm said:


> I thought you were gone dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: I was eating jelly when i spotted this, started laughing and fired jelly out my nose


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

lxm said:


> I thought you were gone dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha..you cheeky c*nt!! ;-b

hahahaha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Haahaa, Gadaffi pic is quality.

Pics too grainy to see anything clearly mate.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

ok mate..ill try and get some better quality ones soon.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, Gadaffi pic is quality.
> 
> Pics too grainy to see anything clearly mate.


this pics are to far away and out of focus but can see your holding some muscle mass 2


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

@gettinglean

Is that your boaby hangin oot in your avi?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Wolf man we need better pics bigman


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> @gettinglean
> 
> Is that your boaby hangin oot in your avi?


no mate u gotta pay for them pictures


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> @gettinglean
> 
> Is that your boaby hangin oot in your avi?


I think its a pair of those safari pants where your manhood slides into the trunk of an elephant etc. :tongue:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

same as above, possibly the worst camera skills ive ever witnessed! Ive seen less grainy photos of bigfoot.. :lol:


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

ok,just took some better bicep shots..



any better?


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> same as above, possibly the worst camera skills ive ever witnessed! Ive seen less grainy photos of bigfoot.. :lol:


well it was in the middle of a workout and on not exactly the latest camara phone lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> no mate u gotta pay for them pictures


Is too late for a 'no ****'?

Fvck it whoam I trying to kid am as straight as a boy in barrymores pool! Loads a **** xx


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You look a lot smaller in these photos mate, thing is its hard to tell without a shot of your overall upper body development, but they don't look too small compared to your shoulder!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

we suppose to be looking at your biceps ? get ur top off mate for people to get an idea of ur BF% and size (like you asked originally)

no ****.


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

lxm said:


> we suppose to be looking at your c0ck ? get ur boxers off


FIXED


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

This is bodybuilding I wanna see everything(not EVERYTHING) not just a bicep lmao


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You should get leaner, you would look alot bigger.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

i think these are abit better..ill see if i can get someone in my family to take some topless pics when they get back later.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Wolfman1388 said:


> View attachment 91209
> View attachment 91210
> View attachment 91211
> View attachment 91212
> ...


have you ever used synthol? your biceps look a strange shape lol


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You should get leaner, you would look alot bigger.


yeah..thats in my plan..like on my rest days (3 days a week) im planning on doing just cardio work..plus im now eating alot healthier,although my diet before was fairly balanced,but with way too much sh1tty foods.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Does you're gym not use lights haha. last set of pics are much better though mate!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

What do you want us to say?You've average guns,possibly on the small side,thats my honest opinion.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

is this a joke ?

is this like noaudi ? now nomuscle


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

also the name The Wolfman ? lol for some reason i cant stop laughing ...

is this a wind up ?


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> have you ever used synthol? your biceps look a strange shape lol


synthol? i just googled it and looked at some pix of synthol users..and i say F*CK THAT!! lol...for me its 100% natural or nothing..synthol biceps just look **** and disgusting..just look like theyve been pumped with water or something. i think they look a strange shape because they are not very developed.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Wolfman1388 said:


> synthol? i just googled it and looked at some pix of synthol users..and i say F*CK THAT!! lol...for me its 100% natural or nothing..synthol biceps just look **** and disgusting..just look like theyve been pumped with water or something. i think they look a strange shape because they are not very developed.


synthol can be very beneficial if you know what your doing with it from what i understand. You get stupid cvnts in all walks of life who take things way too far, until they arent using, they're abusing. Greg Valentino being one.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

why is wolfman getting so much flack lol keep it up bro :beer:

btw you didnt do a bicep only workout did you?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> synthol can be very beneficial if you know what your doing with it from what i understand. You get stupid cvnts in all walks of life who take things way too far, until they arent using, they're abusing. Greg Valentino being one.


greg gets alllll the girls


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

whats with the goggles mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> why is wolfman getting so much flack lol keep it up bro :beer:
> 
> btw you didnt do a bicep only workout did you?


no,bi's and chest..im following Dorian Yates' training split i found. and cheers for the support matey!



lxm said:


> whats with the goggles mate


lol..they are prescription glasses..just clear lenses in sunglasses frame as i ride a motorcycle,so they are practical.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

dan he's got nothing on these two mongs!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

seriously mate, whats with the gayish glasses?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Wolf have you got any before training pictures to compare the latest one's to?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> View attachment 91215


Please tell me that's a photo shop job!

Wolf man, keep up the good work anyway, you asked a legitimate question, but pics just let it down a bit.

As said get better pics


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> seriously mate, whats with the gayish glasses?


He explained above, prescription glasses... They help him to see.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 91217
> 
> 
> dan he's got nothing on these two mongs!


Wtf is the fvcking point of them arms!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> Please tell me that's a photo shop job!
> 
> Wolf man, keep up the good work anyway, you asked a legitimate question, but pics just let it down a bit.
> 
> As said get better pics


It's real hes on youtube dancing about flexing his oil filled limbs.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Please tell me that's a photo shop job!


No this is legit, the guy has videos of himself dancing on youtube.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 91217
> 
> 
> dan he's got nothing on these two mongs!


lol..see what i mean..it just doesnt look like muscle mass..looks pretty pathetic..the only thing thats remotely impressive about them is there bicep measurements,but its cancelled out when you see the sheer self-vandalism that theyve done...idiots! haha (by the way,the one in the stripey top,he looks like a pea on a barrel as his head looks way too small for his body! haha)


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Wolfman1388 said:


> lol..see what i mean..it just doesnt look like muscle mass..looks pretty pathetic..the only thing thats remotely impressive about them is there bicep measurements,but its cancelled out when you see the sheer self-vandalism that theyve done...idiots! haha (by the way,the one in the stripey top,he looks like a pea on a barrel as his head looks way too small for his body! haha)


Ha ha he does mate. Pathetic.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

those guys above never go laid again after they done that shyt, you have to have mental issues and insecurities to do that, bigorexia to the max


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you have any before pics? To compare wolf mate?

I think what's most important is whether you are happy with your progress. I could be negative and say blah blah pics suck or you look fat etc. But I'd rather try to encourage you on your personal journey. So keep on it bud, keep progressing and never give up.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Please tell me that's a photo shop job!
> 
> Wolf man, keep up the good work anyway, you asked a legitimate question, but pics just let it down a bit.
> 
> As said get better pics


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Do you have any before pics? To compare wolf mate?
> 
> I think what's most important is whether you are happy with your progress. I could be negative and say blah blah pics suck or you look fat etc. But I'd rather try to encourage you on your personal journey. So keep on it bud, keep progressing and never give up.


cheers matey..i have,but ive always done wieght training with a E-Z barbell at home on and off for the past few years,so i think mainly ive been mostly maintening any mass..ive found some pics of me from 2010 and i look in similar shape to what i am now,so i cant really post that up. so before and after pics are abit of a tricky thing for me...but i could probs use the pics i posted in this thread as a set of starting pics,as im not long into taking my bodybuiling seriously..again.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan that mate, use these pics as a starting point and crack on from there.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

cant beat gadaffi mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> No this is legit, the guy has videos of himself dancing on youtube.


Actually think the guy is dead ...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Op take your shirt off do some poses , wanna see legs, front/ back torso (upper body) You must have time delay on your phone? and better lighting where you are?


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

lxm said:


> cant beat gadaffi mate.


haha..the libyan rebels did! haha


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Op take your shirt off do some poses , wanna see legs, front/ back torso (upper body) You must have time delay on your phone? and better lighting where you are?


ok..my mum is off work tomorrow so ill ask her to take so snaps. ill get her to do it where ever the light is best.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Wolfman1388 said:


> ok..my mum is off work tomorrow so ill ask her to take so snaps. ill get her to do it where ever the light is best.


posing half naked infront of your mother is not cool! pmsl.

find a camera with a timer.


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

Eat clean and lift heavy, you'll notice the difference within a month.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

My head is blagged. If you looked the same in 2010 something is wrong, very wrong. If you want your mum to take pics as you pose in your yfronts infront of her, thats wronger than wrong. Sort your diet out. Its all very well and good going to the gym and doing a dorian yates workout program but whats the point if you havent got a diet, seriously. Youll get nowhere. You dont have to devote your life to it, but in the space of 12 weeks you could be 2-3 stone lighter. Im not going to sit here and tell you your doing well sorry, 2 years with no change isnt "doing well", infact its a waste of time.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> My head is blagged. If you looked the same in 2010 something is wrong, very wrong. If you want your mum to take pics as you pose in your yfronts infront of her, thats wronger than wrong. Sort your diet out. Its all very well and good going to the gym and doing a dorian yates workout program but whats the point if you havent got a diet, seriously. Youll get nowhere. You dont have to devote your life to it, but in the space of 12 weeks you could be 2-3 stone lighter. Im not going to sit here and tell you your doing well sorry, 2 years with no change isnt "doing well", infact its a waste of time.


yes mate..ive kinda sorted my diet out (i havnt got a meal plan yet but im eating a hell of alot healthier) and because of the fact i havnt got much bigger,im using the pics i posted up in this thread as starting pictures,as im only a week or two into taking my bodybuilding serious again. plus im planning on doing alot of cardio,well ive already started,as ive been on the treadmill everytime ive been to the gym after deciding to get serious..so far thats 4 times (trying to find a gym with walk-in sessions). on my off days on my program (weds,fri,sun) im planning on still going to the gym,but just do cardio work...and maybe to go swimming aswell.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Wolfman1388 said:


> ok..my mum is off work tomorrow so ill ask her to take so snaps. ill get her to do it where ever the light is best.


...or i could just wait a few weeks till i go home to the wife and get her to do it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

your coming along mate got a good starting point hold some muscle. subbed


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Wolfman,

What is your diet looking like?

What is your training routine?

2 years with no progress, you need to shake something up. What's the aims?


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Wolfman,
> 
> What is your diet looking like?
> 
> ...


my aim is simple..to get as big as i can naturally. i have no intension of competing (too much strech marks on my arms).

i have no diet plan..yet,but for the past week or so ive been looking to eat as much protien and the least fat (sh1tty foods) as i can..plus ive been drinking alot of water lately (with sugar free vimto cordial).

my training split is..

mon-delts,tri's & abs

tues-back

weds- off (cardio)

thurs - chest,bi's &ab

fri- off (cardio)

sat- legs

sun-off (cardio)

i do 3 sets of 6-8 reps on each exercise. i would love to work to failure,but as ive no training partner,its not possible.

i like to train with quick explosive movements on the positive and slow and controlled on the negative.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Wolfman1388 said:


> yes mate..ive kinda sorted my diet out (i havnt got a meal plan yet but im eating a hell of alot healthier) and because of the fact i havnt got much bigger,im using the pics i posted up in this thread as starting pictures,as im only a week or two into taking my bodybuilding serious again. plus im planning on doing alot of cardio,well ive already started,as ive been on the treadmill everytime ive been to the gym after deciding to get serious..so far thats 4 times (trying to find a gym with walk-in sessions). on my off days on my program (weds,fri,sun) im planning on still going to the gym,but just do cardio work...and maybe to go swimming aswell.


Good man. Stick to it. The people who change the most are the people that are the most consistant! Good luck and I expect an update in 3 months with you looking totally different :thumbup1:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Natty.Solider said:


> Good man. Stick to it. The people who change the most are the people that are the most consistant! Good luck and I expect an update in 3 months with you looking totally different :thumbup1:


That is true !

Well don for being brave and putting pics up, your very young so changes should come quick and you have a fair amount off muscle on you. good luck


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Good man. Stick to it. The people who change the most are the people that are the most consistant! Good luck and I expect an update in 3 months with you looking totally different :thumbup1:





reza85 said:


> That is true !
> 
> Well don for being brave and putting pics up, your very young so changes should come quick and you have a fair amount off muscle on you. good luck


cheers fellas!! i think ill post pics up every 3 months..that way there should deffos be noticable muscle growth and i should be noticable abit leaner aswell...well,thats the plan anyway! haha


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking good

Nice traps


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

heres some pics of my legs (as i did a leg workout) from yesterday 11.8.12......



i impressed myself during my workout because on the leg press machine i stacked it!! my quads were strong enought to do 3 sets of 6 reps of 100kg!!! i think on the ham press i only managed 3 sets of 6 reps of 75kgs or something. i did a few squats on the smith machine (cant remember the wieght) but i had to stop as the bar was digging in and hurting the back of my neck lol

Wolfman

(p.s- sorry about the blurryness in the last one,ive only just noticed it lol)


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Looking good
> 
> Nice traps


cheers bud...i think my traps are among my best muscle groups..if only my bi's and everything else was that good! hahaha


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

do you train in boots?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeh do u train in boots?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Wolfman! Come back to your sex thread... please :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think you need a better camera!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nothing wrong with training in boots...



Big fcuk off chains is another thing entirely...:no:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I train in my works boots quite often

wolfman keep it up and as said be consistent and anything is possible, all depend what you put into it

dont be put off the forum as they are all wind up merchants, stick around some half decent info in here buddy 

good luck with your goals


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Cheers matey. Im goin nowhere haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wolfman1388 said:


> Cheers matey. Im goin nowhere haha


good man

but be warned you are going to get a new ****hole ripped out fo you before the day is over haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

jesus you look like lara croft in them fvcking boots :lol:

all joking aside legs look decent as a starting point, probably one of your strongest points, they should grow nicely if you stay committed to it.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Gotta lol at some people, do you train in boots ffs i'd be more concerned if he trained in jesus sandals...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

If that's a HTC desire then take the battery cover off and take photos, they will be much much better then, or do what I did to my old one and pop the plastic out of the back cover so there is nothing between the lenses and the thing you are taking a photo of.

Hth


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Gotta lol at some people, do you train in boots ffs i'd be more concerned if he trained in jesus sandals...


haha..yeh,cheers mate ;-b



cas said:


> If that's a HTC desire then take the battery cover off and take photos, they will be much much better then, or do what I did to my old one and pop the plastic out of the back cover so there is nothing between the lenses and the thing you are taking a photo of.
> 
> Hth


good shout..cheers fella.



onthebuild said:


> jesus you look like lara croft in them fvcking boots :lol:
> 
> all joking aside legs look decent as a starting point, probably one of your strongest points, they should grow nicely if you stay committed to it.


hahaha...lara croft!! hahaha

i do wear boots in the gym,at the mo...as i wear boots all the time (they are comfortable) and i feel they are more practical as they off me more support than normal trainers. plus im only wearing boots in the gym at the mo,because the gym im going to at the moment dont have a compulsary sports attire policy,as most/all the mainstream fitness gyms have.

...and as for the chains...they are attatched to my wallet and my belt.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

where are your spiral jeans?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Wolfy, you need to sort diet out if you want to develop and become bigger.

Put diet into fitday.com and post up your typical macros and total cals.

I aim for 500g carbs, 500g protein and 200g fats = 5800 cals.

The above will be too much for a natty so construct your own diet and post it up.

I have been making the greatest gains since sorting diet.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Wolfy, you need to sort diet out if you want to develop and become bigger.
> 
> Put diet into fitday.com and post up your typical macros and total cals.
> 
> ...


unsure is serious


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

lxm, which part? My diet is totally serious, I weight 274lbs.

I asked him to construct his own diet.

I stick by my assertion that diet is the most important part of what we do.

What do you not understand/disagree with?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You mean 200g of fat I presume...?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster, correct, that is why it is 5800 cals and not 20 000 cals


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> lxm, which part? My diet is totally serious, I weight 274lbs.
> 
> I asked him to construct his own diet.
> 
> ...


think he means the 2000g of fats mate. i think 1g of fat has about 9 calories, so with 2000 you would be getting 18,000 cals.

Edit: Beaten to it by mingster


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm eating 550 protein 300 carbs and 150 fat at the moment so not a million miles apart tbh.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey woflman well done on getting some pics in your thread mate a lot of people dont do that.. also ignore the cnuts that seem to want to give you flack , everyone starts somewhere mate, im sure you will benefit from this site bro , its a case of filtering out the cnuts that just talk b0llocks and trying to fit others advice into your way of life and training etc..

Good luck mate hope you do well and dont take the [email protected]'s that comment saying you just look fat etc to heart ...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> think he means the 2000g of fats mate. i think 1g of fat has about 9 calories, so with 2000 you would be getting 18,000 cals.
> 
> Edit: Beaten to it by mingster


Agreed. He could have just pointed it out and not been so flippant etc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I'm eating 550 protein 300 carbs and 150 fat at the moment so not a million miles apart tbh.


Yes, pretty similar, I have to watch my carbs though as I can get fat very quickly.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Wolfy, you need to sort diet out if you want to develop and become bigger.
> 
> Put diet into fitday.com and post up your typical macros and total cals.
> 
> ...


cheers matey,ill give it a try soon,as i havnt really got a diet at the mo,ive got one in mind,but cant start it as im currently away..the one ive got in mind is...

Meal 1 (7 AM)

1 cup of dry oats mixed with water

1 cup of egg beaters

Meal 2 (9 AM)

Meal replacement packet mixed with water or

a protein powder (with around 40 grams of protein) mixed with 40 grams of carbs from cream of rice, grits, or oatmeal.

1 Tablespoon of Flaxseed Oil (Spectrum brand is best)

Meal 3 (12 Noon)

1 cup of brown rice, or medium sized baked potato, or 1 cup of oatmeal

2 cups of green beans, broccoli or any other desired vegetable

6-8 ounces of chicken, turkey, or lean fish

Meal 4 (3 PM)

Same as Meal 2

Meal 5 (6 PM)

1 cup of brown rice, or medium sized baked potato, or 1 cup of oatmeal

2 cups of green beans, broccoli or any other desired vegetable

6-8 ounces of chicken, turkey, or lean fish

Meal 6 (8 PM)

Same as Meal 2

what do we think about this diet?


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Hey woflman well done on getting some pics in your thread mate a lot of people dont do that.. also ignore the cnuts that seem to want to give you flack , everyone starts somewhere mate, im sure you will benefit from this site bro , its a case of filtering out the cnuts that just talk b0llocks and trying to fit others advice into your way of life and training etc..
> 
> Good luck mate hope you do well and dont take the [email protected]'s that comment saying you just look fat etc to heart ...


cheers fella


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

wtf are egg beaters?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Do you train ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wolfman1388 said:


> haha..yeh,cheers mate ;-b
> 
> good shout..cheers fella.
> 
> ...


Ahh ok.. I would get so hot in boots! I can't stand my feet overheating! Lol


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

2004mark said:


> wtf are egg beaters?


i think its amarican,so im guessing they mean egg whites.



Craig660 said:


> Do you train ?


yes..since last tuesday ive been training..mon-shoulders,tri's & abs....tues-back...weds-off...thurs-chest,bi's & abs...fri-off...sat-legs...sun-off.

the training split ive adopted to try for myself is supposedly Dorian Yates' training split...if it is his,and if i try and train with as much intensity as him,i should be on to a winner and experience good growth...providing my diet is good.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahh ok.. I would get so hot in boots! I can't stand my feet overheating! Lol


haha..carefull hun,you know just how much testosterone is flying about on this forum,you may have just walked into some cheesey jokes! hehe :lol:

...and as we are talking about feet..no pun intended with cheesey! hehe


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

right folks,im back home in luton now,so at some point ill get the wife to take proper pics.

watch this space! ;-) ...


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

right folks...yesterday i got the wife to take a few back shots...



i know my back is abit sh1t at the mo..but that will change significantly! ;-)


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

yesterday i took some photos of my biceps..i still think they look sh1t lol....



what dya reckon?

Wolfman


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think your dog is thinking "what the fvck is he up to?".


----------

